# Claire got diagnosed today



## Tiff

With Moderate - Severe Autistic Disorder. 

I have NO idea why I am so upset. :( A diagnosis is what we wanted, now we can get the help she needs for her. My heart is breaking though, this is not what I wanted in life for her! :cry:


----------



## mummy3

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

No, hon, its not. Hugs to you. I am here (or on FB) if you need me. More hugs xo


----------



## mommy2lilmen

My 5th son was recently diagnosed with moderate autism and it wasnt until he started therapy that now I have severe mood swings, Im upset for him and more. I hate it when people say oh look he smart.. Like really I thinkt hey mean, see hes not that dumb.. Ugh.. I know how you feel... and just know Im around if you need to talk to, Im new to this and I so need someone that I can talk to about all of this. I just want him *normal* ,


----------



## BlueHadeda

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Yes, that's exactly it!!! When I said it to my family that she's moderate-severe they're like, "but she's so smart!" :dohh: Yes, she's incredibly bright! Her cognitive skills have never been in question. :growlmad:

Its her ability to take what's in her mind and communicate/verbalize it that's been the tricky part. 

Thanks for the support. :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

As she is so smart once she gets the language skills to communicate properly she will probably go down to just aspergers. I really wouldn't worry to much as she will get the help you want for her and she will be fine.


----------



## AP

:hugs: I just spotted this, and I'm sorry you felt a bit upset hun but I am glad you finally have a diagnosis.


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Well done for finally getting a diagnosis, but I would be upset too. It's one thing to suspect, but quite another to be told that your child has autism :( Mogling has an assessment at nursery (where the teacher has already told me she thinks she is on the spectrum) in a few weeks and it makes me want to cry just thinking about the assessment, which is only a step along the way to a diagnosis. I'm glad that Claire can get the help she needs now, but it's perfectly normal and ok to be upset about a formal diagnosis.


----------



## JASMAK

Tiff said:


> Yes, that's exactly it!!! When I said it to my family that she's moderate-severe they're like, "but she's so smart!" :dohh: Yes, she's incredibly bright! Her cognitive skills have never been in question. :growlmad:
> 
> Its her ability to take what's in her mind and communicate/verbalize it that's been the tricky part.
> 
> Thanks for the support. :hugs:

Yeah, we get that too...or...another I hate...'but shes sooo pretty' or 'she talks'. Grrr...doesnt help. Then I am left justifying why my daughter has autism. My MIL is the most annoying.


----------



## sun

Lots of hugs! :hugs: My son isn't diagnosed with anything more specific than GDD (Global Dev.Delay) but I always get the "smart" comments from MIL as well. I don't even talk about it anymore around her because she starts defending him as if I'm attacking him personally by talking about it. Annoying! xx

Also is your daughter in a mainstream school? I am already terrified of school next year as my son is in preschool now and it is clear that he can't do some of the things the others can. I don't know how he will follow schedules or focus on things for specific amounts of time. Do you know yet what kind of extra help will she get here? (I'm also in Ontario!)


----------



## Tiff

She should have started JK this year, but aside from the issues her bday isn't until near the end of December. She's also a very immature 3.5, she relates better to kids a year or two younger than her. 

She's doing a special preschool for the time being, just two afternoons a week. 3/4 of the class are normal kids, the other 1/4 is kids with issues. 

Where in Ontario are you? :flower: PM me if you don't want to post it publicly. :hugs:


----------



## frankyzw

:hugs:


----------



## OmarsMum

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Ugh, I'm so freaking ANGRY today. :dohh: Again!!! It wasn't like the diagnosis was a surprise or anything, I have no idea why I'm having such crazy mood swings when it comes to it! :dohh:


----------



## BlueHadeda

I don't know much about autism, my daughter was diagnosed with a physical disability. It took us 2 years of FIGHTING the system to get her diagnosed. After the relief of at long last getting her diagnosed, we too went through all the emotions. Anger being one of them. Now, 2 years later, I still have days where I'm so angry. At myself for not preventing it, for not getting her diagnosed earlier, at the world who doesn't understand, at the drs who can't or won't help us, at the conflicting opinions out there, etc. Most of all though, I'm just sad, so sad at times.

Just wanted to give you a :hugs:. It's so much easier raising a child without any special needs. But when I see my daughter handle everything thrown at her, I do realise that it's making her so very very strong. Something that's going to help her all her life.


----------



## Peanut78

Big hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My son was diagnosed with a neurological condition in March 2011, and although I have accepted it and find it much easier to cope with this knowledge now, I am still very much in some sort of grieving process, mainly I feel sad about it and overwhelmed.

The diagnosis was a shock, but did ensure we gained access to all the right support which was a huge step in the right direction for my son. 

I feel furious with family mainly at some of the comments that are made - "oh, so he does understand", "he is so aware of what is going on around him isn't he". Or when my OH family try and encourage his much younger cousin to "teach" him things (things that he already know's - they just automatically assume that he wouldn't!). Like you say, no matter how many times I have stressed how his issues are not cognitive :nope: It's so tiresome dealing with those kind of comments and restraining my anger :growlmad:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Peanut78 said:


> Big hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My son was diagnosed with a neurological condition in March 2011, and although I have accepted it and find it much easier to cope with this knowledge now, I am still very much in some sort of grieving process, mainly I feel sad about it and overwhelmed.
> 
> The diagnosis was a shock, but did ensure we gained access to all the right support which was a huge step in the right direction for my son.
> 
> I feel furious with family mainly at some of the comments that are made - "oh, so he does understand", "he is so aware of what is going on around him isn't he". Or when my OH family try and encourage his much younger cousin to "teach" him things (things that he already know's - they just automatically assume that he wouldn't!). Like you say, no matter how many times I have stressed how his issues are not cognitive :nope: It's so tiresome dealing with those kind of comments and restraining my anger :growlmad:

Hi Peanut! I read your pregnancy journal in your signature. I would've posted there, but seems like you haven't been on it for a year or so. I'm also from SA! Did you move to the mid East? How's your eldest boy been doing?


----------



## lewiepud08

i just wanted to send you lots of hugs, we are waiting for answers with Fin and its a very worrying time. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi xx my son was diagnosed in 2007, if you ever want to chat just PM x


----------



## Sovereign

I can understand you being upset, my son has an assessment on Tuesday and Im worried sick about it, big hugs x


----------



## morri

Now hat you know for sure that she is autistic it will take time to get used to it, but with a good support net she'll surely do fine. Maybe going through/reading blogs or message board by autistic people will help you to gain a more positive image of autistic people.


----------



## Kaylz--x

Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

:hugs: Hun x x x


----------



## Darcydoodle

It is great that she got diagnosed. She will be able to get lots more support. Lots of other forums/support on the net as well that you may find useful! - Hopefully a more positive journey to finding support will a rise! sending :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Big hugs hun xxxxxxxx


----------

